# Moving to Tenerife?



## Mark1987 (Oct 7, 2010)

hi there i was thinking of trying to move to Tenerife for a few months ( well as long as possible really) and was wondering if someone could give advice on where to start researching? probably just for bar/PR work though i do have a lifeguard certificate and would jump at the chance to work as that

i did actually make a similar post about moving to Benidorm a while back but that fell through 

also ive came across a couple of companies online that offer to set you up with a months accommodation and a rep to help you fond work, all for a (pretty steep) fee and was wondering if anyone knew if these are genuine and worth it?
i will post the names of the company or links th their site if that's not against the rules?

thanks in advance guys x


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Mark1987 said:


> hi there i was thinking of trying to move to Tenerife for a few months ( well as long as possible really) and was wondering if someone could give advice on where to start researching? probably just for bar/PR work though i do have a lifeguard certificate and would jump at the chance to work as that
> 
> i did actually make a similar post about moving to Benidorm a while back but that fell through
> 
> ...


Hi,

There is 30% unemployed here. There is a Tenerife forum just google it & others will give advise. I live in the north which is predominantly (Spanish/Canarian speaking) the south has more English speakers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mark1987 said:


> also ive came across a couple of companies online that offer to set you up with a months accommodation and a rep to help you fond work, all for a (pretty steep) fee and was wondering if anyone knew if these are genuine and worth it?
> i will post the names of the company or links th their site if that's not against the rules?
> 
> thanks in advance guys x


It would be against the rules and in any case, I wouldnt trust them as work is hard to find and an agency that can guarantee finding you some sounds very dodgy to me.

Jo xxx


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Unemployment is really high on the Canaries and there are great losses amongst foreign workers. There was just a newsclip about it a couple of days ago. I read it myself in a online newspaper today. Google and you'll find it.

Rents are around 450-500eu for a 2 b/r apartment in Santa Cruz, long term. Short term is more expensive and local landlords don't really want to get involved with tourists. Special agencies handle tourist accommodation in the south but rates are really touristy. If your wallet can handle it then go for it.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

You might do better in Gran Canaria, although tourism is on a low there has been an increase in tourist numbers due to the North African troubles.

However what I would do is come for a visit/holiday go round a few bars and ask the questions, make sure you have your return fare, and you never know you might just get lucky.

Maspalomas and Playa del Ingles are the tourist areas of Gran Canaria.

Good Luck, 

Hepa


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Hepa said:


> You might do better in Gran Canaria, although tourism is on a low there has been an increase in tourist numbers due to the North African troubles.


Not much better here either. Ingles and Maspalomas are pretty empty. We cruised there on Tuesday. Most tourists eat at their hotels. Independent restaurants are empty. We went to a big Chinese restaurant and they told us that they open at 17.00. It was 16.00 at the time. We got ready to leave and look for another place. Then owner came and said that they will open immediately for us and food will be ready in 10 minutes. Soups were ready in 10 minutes and the rest of the smorgasboard in about 20-30. During that 1,5 hours that we stayed there, we were the only paying customers in a restaurant that seats over 100 people. During that time the owner tried to lure customers from the street but in vain. 

Oh yea, most importantly, this big restaurant had only one employee who was waiter and kitchenhand in one person! This should speak well enough about employment opportunities and the desparation of business owners.


----------

